# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  European laundry dimensions?

## ChocDog

Strangely I am struggling to find what I want to know on the web, so time to ask here: 
What is the norm as well as the minimum internal depth for a European laundry? Im talking plasterboard to plasterboard of the internal cavity. 
Washers and dryers require approx. 600mm depth, hence thats the depth of the cabinetry, but what about any additional allowance in front of the cabinetry? 100mm? 200mm? We are pushed for space and any depth we dont need, can be put back onto the bathroom. 
Cheers.

----------


## phild01

I allowed 650mm for my Asko, 630mm would have worked.  You need to allow for pipes and cable and any crossover of these. I'd say 650 + any space needed for doors etc.

----------


## shauck

We bought a new front loader and a belt slipped and the repairer came out to fix it. He told me that the door should be left ajar when not in use to allow it to dry and to avoid mould on the rubber. This takes up more space.

----------


## phild01

> We bought a new front loader and a belt slipped and the repairer came out to fix it. He told me that the door should be left ajar when not in use to allow it to dry and to avoid mould on the rubber. This takes up more space.

  Yes, of course, I always leave mine ajar by about 100mm.  Forgot about that.

----------


## Godzilla73

We allow for a 750mm deep bench top for all the plumbing to be unobstructed behind the appliances. Then the bi fold or sliding doors in front of that.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Many of these are fitted with a small section folding door/screen, leaving this slightly open is no problem.

----------


## ChocDog

Ok, many thanks guys (and girls!). Sounds like 750mm is the magic number.  
Now need to debate whether to use bi-folds or a 4 panel slider.

----------

